# 722 Keeps Disconnecting From EHD



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

I've done a couple searches but can't seem to find the answer i need. I'm on my 2nd replacement 722 in the last three months. Not sure what that's all about...but that's not the problem. With both replacements, my Western Digital EHD keeps randomly getting disconnected from the 722. Once it did it right in the middle of the movie i was watching. I get an error that pops up saying an incompatible device is attached. I've done several soft and hard reboots on both the drive and the 722 but the problem persists. After a hard reboot, the EHD shows up again in My Media but always disconnects again after varying lengths of time. I spoke with a tech on the last 722 and he supposedly re-hit everything, however when I log into my Dish account and look at My Equipment it still indicates that EHD is not enabled. Not sure if that makes a difference or not seeing as it's been in use for years. Any ideas??


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The online indication does not pertain to the EHD being connected to you receiver. Have you tried connected the EHD to the other USB port? How old is the EHD? Please let me know. Thanks.



ryan8886 said:


> I've done a couple searches but can't seem to find the answer i need. I'm on my 2nd replacement 722 in the last three months. Not sure what that's all about...but that's not the problem. With both replacements, my Western Digital EHD keeps randomly getting disconnected from the 722. Once it did it right in the middle of the movie i was watching. I get an error that pops up saying an incompatible device is attached. I've done several soft and hard reboots on both the drive and the 722 but the problem persists. After a hard reboot, the EHD shows up again in My Media but always disconnects again after varying lengths of time. I spoke with a tech on the last 722 and he supposedly re-hit everything, however when I log into my Dish account and look at My Equipment it still indicates that EHD is not enabled. Not sure if that makes a difference or not seeing as it's been in use for years. Any ideas??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ryan8886 said:


> I've done a couple searches but can't seem to find the answer i need. I'm on my 2nd replacement 722 in the last three months. Not sure what that's all about...but that's not the problem. With both replacements, my Western Digital EHD keeps randomly getting disconnected from the 722. Once it did it right in the middle of the movie i was watching. I get an error that pops up saying an incompatible device is attached. I've done several soft and hard reboots on both the drive and the 722 but the problem persists. After a hard reboot, the EHD shows up again in My Media but always disconnects again after varying lengths of time. I spoke with a tech on the last 722 and he supposedly re-hit everything, however when I log into my Dish account and look at My Equipment it still indicates that EHD is not enabled. Not sure if that makes a difference or not seeing as it's been in use for years. Any ideas??


Found (by using many different USB enclosures) during extensive tests (with SW what transferring big chunks of data, like gigabytes per session) MANY of such enclosures are not withstanding , some of them run amok in a minutes, some in a half hour or more. Could be bad chips: overheating, bad FW, etc. 
Very unreliable if you'll ask me to provide sustain transfer of big files. So, for the tasks (especially if you work for someone or a company) only SATA/eSATA/SAS/SCSI connection, preferably without any controller inside of the enclosure.


----------



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The online indication does not pertain to the EHD being connected to you receiver. Have you tried connected the EHD to the other USB port? How old is the EHD? Please let me know. Thanks.


Hi Ray

I've not tried the other port yet. I should've thought about that. Duh! Will swap ports to see of that resolves it. The EHD is about four or five years old. It's a WD 500gig originally used on my old 622.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try to test on PC using test program in read-only mode, many of them could do that.
You'll need to do some test by yourself, no Ray or anyone here will do that for you ...


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I would suspect that, with what you have done so far, the WD drive or it's power supply is getting very flakey. I would do like PSmith suggests and test it on a PC. WD has software you can download to do this. 
Also I would get another new drive and try it on your 722.

I had an external drive that had a power supply that failed, not Western Digital but can happen to any drive. The voltage out was still proper but just couldn't supply enough current to keep it spinning.

PS. I found a compatible power supply at a local PC store and drive is now working again.


----------

